# Drop the dang ball!



## Crazy shep (9 mo ago)

Ok, so thus probably seems basic, but I've found nothing that works yet 

In the back yard, he's great. We throw a Kong ball (the large, bouncy rubber ones) and have it rebound off the garage door, he runs 40 feet, catches it off the door and brings it back to have us throw it again. He brings the ball right to our hand, allows us to gwt a hand on it and usually releases very well on the "drop it command"

Then we go to the park....the crying and wimpering starts soon as we pull into the driveway. When we open the door, he runs excitedly to "his spot" he is now staring at the chuck it stick, drooling like crazy and ready to run.

we launch it, he runs like the wind, usually gets on a few bounces and heads back to us at full tilt, gets within 2 feet of us and just stops. We try to get close, he takes off. We throw a second ball and he chases that one as well but never drops the first.

We have to eventually trick him into getting close, grab his collar and then he drops it. But catching his collar is easier said than done.

I thought about a lead line but worried he will hurt himself running that fast.

Thoughts on how to maximize the "fetch" portion of this outing?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He's just way over excited. Put him on the line and don't throw as far,only ten feet away or so.Baby steps as he's learning impulse control.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

In the open you could attach a bungee line to your long line to give him a softer brake. I would put him on a place command in the park and make that 100% with the drop it command, in that setting. Terri is right - baby steps - because the over-stimulation environment gets to them.


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

They tend to be possessive of things. My drill goes something like this. He returns with the ball but refuses to let me have it. I have to change my demeanor and tone of voice to convince him to put it down. Even then he will try to block me or mouth my hand when I try to pick it up. In hand he immediately freezes and begins to anticipate where I well toss it. 

My prior boy I taught to drop the ball at my feet or in my lap. Big mistake! He could be rather annoying if I was doing something other than playing ball.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

PNWBlue said:


> They tend to be possessive of things. My drill goes something like this. He returns with the ball but refuses to let me have it. I have to change my demeanor and tone of voice to convince him to put it down. Even then he will try to block me or mouth my hand when I try to pick it up. In hand he immediately freezes and begins to anticipate where I well toss it.
> 
> My prior boy I taught to drop the ball at my feet or in my lap. Big mistake! He could be rather annoying if I was doing something other than playing ball.


It's funny how alike but different my two are. My 4 year old is crazy possessive with a ball and like you describe. My new pup started bringing the ball back to me within a few tosses and will run it as long as I toss it. She will drop it at me feet and if I am sitting nudge my hand or drop it in my lap. But, the pup will pick up the river rock in our landscaping or a sock in the house and run from me while looking back, because she knows she's not supposed to do that. : )


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

10/09/2022​


Rionel said:


> But, the pup will pick up the river rock in our landscaping or a sock in the house and run from me while looking back, because she knows she's not supposed to do that. : )


Pike will take a throw that is part of his bedding and run outside with it. He knows I will just shake my head, pick it up and put it back. I think it is his way of messing around with me as he likes to jump and dance about when he does it. I say, "you think your pretty cute, don't ya"? He looks at me a says, "aurhh". GSD humor.


----------



## Zenapupper (Apr 1, 2021)

Zena likes to bring the ball close enough for me trying to make a grab and take off just a few feet out of reach so that I would chase her. And she goes on and on. It’s a game. She doesn’t drop the ball until I through another ball. Yeah I know it is annoying but it is her version of ‘engaging her human’.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

PNWBlue said:


> 10/09/2022​
> Pike will take a throw that is part of his bedding and run outside with it. He knows I will just shake my head, pick it up and put it back. I think it is his way of messing around with me as he likes to jump and dance about when he does it. I say, "you think your pretty cute, don't ya"? He looks at me a says, "aurhh". GSD humor.


Glad I don't have to only prankster of a pup. Pike would fit in well with my gang.


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

Grendel used to do that when he was starting to get tired but he didn't want to stop the play. He just wanted to hold on to the ball. We pretty much stuck with our guns and finally got him to drop it.

Since he is doing this in a more distracted situation, I agree that a big part of the problem is over excitement and lack of focus. You might try running in the other direction when he gets close as he is returning with the toy, while also waving the second toy that you can throw to really get his attention. Hopefully he will chase you and forget about his other game of not bringing back the toy. I wouldn't throw the second toy until he brings back and drops the first. You lose your bargaining chip that way.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Mine always dropped the toy until I got the crazy idea to teach him tug. Now he only wants to tug and never drops it. I usually do a form of two-ball. He doesn’t get the second one thrown until he outs the first.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Two ball, and teach drop it or out. Second ball/toy doesn’t get thrown until the mouth is empty!


----------



## Crazy shep (9 mo ago)

Great replies by all, thanks. I can really relate to quite a few of those!

Hitting the park this morning, will try a few of these out and see how it goes!


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

PNWBlue said:


> They tend to be possessive of things. My drill goes something like this. He returns with the ball but refuses to let me have it. I have to change my demeanor and tone of voice to convince him to put it down. Even then he will try to block me or mouth my hand when I try to pick it up. In hand he immediately freezes and begins to anticipate where I well toss it.
> 
> My prior boy I taught to drop the ball at my feet or in my lap. Big mistake! He could be rather annoying if I was doing something other than playing ball.


I often find myself hard at work at my desk with a lap full of slobbery toys. My boy looks at me, full of concern, "Dude, your arteries are clogging up, and your butt is getting fatter. We better go outside and get some exercise."


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Several options here. The simplest is to not throw or give him access to the next toy until he lets go of the first. You can teach him go out a million different ways. I prefer to teach it on a tug. While I’m tugging with him I will brace it against my knee to freeze the toy and stop the game. Then it’s the waiting game until he lets go. Once he does the game resumes. I mix in more wins than outs for the dog. Then you can transfer the command to the ball. I think it’s good to have an object to trade while you are playing so the dog doesn’t get the idea that they shouldn’t come back.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

This dog has no out. He drops the toy he has to get the next. I would never throw the ball while he still has the first.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Bearshandler, I am jealous of the great field where you get to train. Watching your videos are helpful to me.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Rosebud99 said:


> Bearshandler, I am jealous of the great field where you get to train. Watching your videos are helpful to me.


Thank you. That is definitely a nice place to train. It has solid boundaries and is usually empty.


----------



## Crazee4gsds (Jan 23, 2013)

Agree with the above on teaching two ball. It works great for training and reward. I love the engagement that it creates as well but you're just wanting him to drop the first ball. As others have mentioned, do not release the second ball until he's dropped the first or has responded to your command to drop it. Bearshandler explained it very well with freezing up, releasing and then the game continues. That's all the dog wants is for the game to continue but the game only continues with the desired behavior (dropping the first all).


----------



## ODA564 (Jun 23, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> Mine always dropped the toy until I got the crazy idea to teach him tug. Now he only wants to tug and never drops it. I usually do a form of two-ball. He doesn’t get the second one thrown until he outs the first.


That's what I have to do with Mavrik - but! If I'm not fast enough and he gets both balls (in his mouth!) that's it. Game over. He'll drop them at the door, but not otherwise.


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

I would teach the out completely differently since yor dog has items that he isn't willingly releasing. Dogs tend to somewhat dislike holding metal and/or plastic pipe. I would teach the take and the hold with something they really don't like to hold.

They will tend to reflexively out when you release from the hold, allowing you to reward an out. I would feed and praise upon outing.

Slowly reintroduce the higher value objects and work on transferring the new skill to more desirable objects. It will make a world of difference once the communication is more clear.


----------

